# bed knife



## andreita271077

Estoy traduciendo un manual de una máquina de cortar maderas. ¿Cómo traducirían bed knife?

No tengo idea! Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## rodelu2

Las maquinas que cortan madera (aserrar) tienen un "blade", los knife son para cepillos, garlopas, etc. Cual es tu maquina?


----------



## andreita271077

rodelu2 said:


> Las maquinas que cortan madera (aserrar) tienen un "blade", los knife son para cepillos, garlopas, etc. Cual es tu maquina?



La máquina es una Wood Chipper. En el manual en inglés dice que tiene BED KNIFE y es eso lo que tengo que traducir. 

Mil gracias!


----------



## Vampiro

Si es una chipeadora, creo que la mejor traducciòn es "cuchilla fija".
Saludos.
_


----------



## andreita271077

Esta es la oración completa. 

. The knives cut against an
adjustable bed knife which allows the owner to
preset the gap to provide just the right size of
discharged chips or mulch

Los cuchillos cortan contra una
cama ajustable para cuchillos que le permitir al dueño 
elegir el espacio para proveer el tamaño adecuado 
de viruta o acolchado (mulch).

Claro que CAMA AJUSTABLE PARA CUCHILLOS no está bien. Pero no tengo idea como sería esto en español.

Gracias por la ayuda y sugerencias!


----------



## Vampiro

Las cuchillas cortan contra una cuchilla fija ajustable, que permite al dueño fijar la separación para producir el tamaño exacto de... bla bla bla.
_


----------



## andreita271077

Vampiro said:


> Las cuchillas cortan contra una cuchilla fija ajustable, que permite al dueño fijar la separación para producir el tamaño exacto de... bla bla bla.
> _



Gracias, gracias,gracias!

Se nota que tenes vocabulario técnico del tema. Aprovecho para otra pregunta...

The chipping disc is driven by a manually
engaged belt clutch through a simplified V-belt
system.

El disco cortante es manejado por u
Embrague de cinta de accionamiento manual ????

Qué te parece?


----------



## rodelu2

Vampiro said:


> Las cuchillas cortan contra una cuchilla fija ajustable, que permite al dueño fijar la separación para producir el tamaño exacto de... bla bla bla.
> _



Tal vez "cuchilla _estacionaria_ ajustable"? "Fijo" y "ajustable" no parecen ir bien en la misma frase.


----------



## Vampiro

rodelu2 said:


> Tal vez "cuchilla _estacionaria_ ajustable"? "Fijo" y "ajustable" no parecen ir bien en la misma frase.


No veo mucha diferencia entre "estacionaria" y "fija" si tu problema es contraponerla a "ajustable".
A lo que se refiere es a que la cuchilla se ajusta en una determinada posición y se fija en ella antes de proceder a cortar.
Saludos.
_


----------



## andreita271077

Vampiro said:


> No veo mucha diferencia entre "estacionaria" y "fija" si tu problema es contraponerla a "ajustable".
> A lo que se refiere es a que la cuchilla se ajusta en una determinada posición y se fija en ella antes de proceder a cortar.
> Saludos.
> _



Muchas gracias! Por alguna razón no vi este comentario. Gracias!!!


----------

